# some more trailcam pics



## saskredneck




----------



## wvcoyote

nice buck, moose now thats cool. is that a young bull or has his antlers broken?


----------



## saskredneck

just a young bull


----------



## wvcoyote

just curious thanks


----------



## saskredneck

i have alot more pics of him where you can see his horns better but they werent as clear


----------



## wvcoyote

thats cool I like looking at trail cam pics , you be surprised in what you see alot of times.
I have just as much fun taking pictures as hunting them.


----------



## hassell

Real nice pictures, buck has lots of points, though still young yet!!!


----------



## hassell

wvcoyote said:


> thats cool I like looking at trail cam pics , you be surprised in what you see alot of times.
> I have just as much fun taking pictures as hunting them.


 Thats what Cat say's also about taking pictures!! HA!!!


----------



## On a call

Wow...that one white tail is soo old he has a beard and is a heavy weight !

Nice job again...all night shots huh. Nice buck he has potentional was he near where that large one was taken this year ?


----------



## youngdon

That is a nice loking deer for sure. How old would you all guesstimate.


----------



## hassell

What make of trailcam are you using, how does it stand up to the cold?

Always interested in one for here But the ding bat at the back of the property dogs have pretty well chased all the deer from here, used to get up to 8 bucks traveling through all the time, haven't seen a deer in 2 months!!


----------



## saskredneck

this camera is a bushnell trophy cam, i have a couple others and they all seem to work good till -25C then depending on the quality of batteries they start to freeze up.this cam was about 2 miles from where the big guy was. i hope to find his sheds


----------



## catcapper

I tried to look at the lingual crest on his molar in the bottom buck pic but its too dark in there.lol.:clapclap:Someoe get a flashlight.

Body structure (backbone, bellie and short jaw) I'd give him 4-5 years old. If SRN kills him this next season and post a pic of his jaw (skinned out of course) I'll tell you folks his age.


----------



## saskredneck

sounds good. ill post some pics of the jaws off the deer from this year, id like to know how old the one is, we scored them this morning. mine scored 144net but he was an old deer. my dads scored 192gross and 180 non typical net.


----------



## On a call

I thought you said the big boy was seen in the back of truck not too far from you place ? I would guess this buck to be on the upward growth. He may be 4 or so. With those stickers hard to tell. Either way decient buck.


----------



## saskredneck

one of the big guys, the one i was after was shot only 2 miles away from where this was taken. ive got a few nice bucks that made it through the season.hopefully more to come as i found a few nice spots the other day that i hope to put cameras on in the near future


----------



## catcapper

Hey sask---Put up a side view of the bottom jaw, and a pic angled down (fairly close up) about 30 degrees of the top of the molars.


----------



## saskredneck

ok, might be next week.


----------



## On a call

catcapper said:


> Hey sask---Put up a side view of the bottom jaw, and a pic angled down (fairly close up) about 30 degrees of the top of the molars.


Dr. Dave ( nice sound to it ) Can you tell my age too ??? ( :: )


----------



## Axel

those are some cool pics


----------



## catcapper

Open wide O.A.C.---It won't hurt much at all


----------



## On a call

Yeah....that is what they all say !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* SASK NICE PIC'S THANKS FOR SHARING---Cat ill post some for ya later----SB*


----------



## saskredneck

heres a few pics taken over a two day period, there was 600 pics total


----------



## hassell

Nice pic's, they have good weight on them!!


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Dr. Dave ( nice sound to it ) Can you tell my age too ??? ( :: )


 53 ??


----------



## ReidRH

Love the Trail cam pics man I have several cameras myself just like opening a christmas gift when you first look at the pictures!! I go get my camera the whole family gathers to look at them, Family Fun!! That's the Good Stuff!!


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> 53 ??


Trying to make me older than I am...lol.

Hey.....Sask, is that one a bipald ?


----------



## saskredneck

im not really sure what you mean by bipald? if its the colouring im not really sure


----------



## On a call

I could be mistaken but that one photo durring the day shows a buck with slightly more white than normal. Some deer actually are almost all white and some having patches. I have seen some very nice looking ones...just never at the end of my arrow or barrel. Either way if the genes are there you might end up seeing more.

Always nice to view your photos.


----------



## youngdon

I think the word is piebald.

OK Brian 52?? Don't make me look you up in the Bowsher yearbook.


----------



## On a call

Ok...I graduated in 78.


----------

